# Puppy Mast Cell Tumor



## Caity Amos (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi all, just wanted to share my story about my young pup Bonnie who is turning one in a couple of days! Woohoo! And was hoping to potentially get some advice









When Bonnie was 7 months old I found a lump on her back right paw when I was checking her for ticks after a beach trip. Unfortunately when I say lump I mean a huge rock solid lump right on top of her toes - probably half the size of a golf ball. See the picture attached if you would like to see the lump. As I was concerned and had never noticed this before we took her to the vet, where they had a thourough look and decided it was best to do a needle aspirate on the spot. The vet took the sample out the back and was out there for what felt like forever, and when she came back she said that she had found mast cells in the sample. 

Apparently mast cells are not always indicative of cancer and can actually be an allergic reaction. So we decided to test this theory and out young Bonnie on antihistamines for a week to see if the lump would go down - but unfortunately not. So back we went to the vet and Bonnie was admitted straight away for a biopsy on the lump. 

A few days later we got the call saying it was cancer. Not only was Bonnies young age extremely rare, but apparently also the type of mast cell tumor. The vet had told us that mast cell tumours are a form of skin cancer. However this tumor was called a subcutaneous cancer (meaning it had formed under the skin) -really weird! The mytotic count - being the rate that the cancer spreads was luckily still low, and chances of it spreading and also recurring were very small percentages. So luckily this meant they could just cut it out and she shouldn't require any further treatment. 

Today she has healed up well and is a happy little puppy again! She does have a bit of shyness when socialising with other dogs but I think this is also a common goldie behaviour? 

Anyway, being paranoid after our last bout - I'm starting to get a bit concerned as she is now starting to make weird coughing noises at night- it's not often only once maybe twice during the night, and I'm not sure during the days as I work. I have only heard it maybe in the last week though on one or two nights? But there's also a bit of a smell when I check on her too? As if she's passed some wind or something? she also is hesitant if we give her treats sometimes. Normally she accepts them straight out of our hands but over the last couple of weeks she has been a bit hesitant and waits until we place it on the ground and leave before she even thinks of going near it. However- this is only just for some treats, her appetite for her normal everyday food is fine and she normally inhales that.

If someone was in my position would this be a cause for concern? She is my first dog so I don't know if this is maybe just a stage she could be going through as she starts to mature a bit more? Any advice would be much appreciated! Thank you in advance


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I am so sorry. I have no advice and have never been through this but after going through what you did and you feel something isn't right I would be at the vets. Anytime their behavior changes like this, I would take it as a sign. Better to be safe than sorry. Have you done any research on this just to see if it can provide some comfort or confirm concerns? I hope all is well and it's just a runny nose. Prayers for you both!


----------

